# Stink Boat Near Misses



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

someone emailed me a collision between 2 very big pleasure craft in the states.

the way many stink boaters pay so little attention, i feel it is inevitable someone is going to get knocked off there yak soon.
but i was wondering, has anyone been knocked off yet or had a very close miss?

cheers pete


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

There have been a few very close calls.
Also seem to remember 2 or 3 years ago there was a report of a QLD'er ending up in the drink when thier yak was run down. From memory the slowed down look look around but kept going. No memory of who it was tho.

Closest call I have had was a boaty in Botany Bay who stopped and yelled and appology for getting too close but in my opinion was well clear of me.


----------



## YakN00b (Jun 9, 2008)

I keep getting fools blast past at full tilt within 20 or 30m while waving hello. They seem to think that my shouting which they cant hear and gesticulations are me saying g"day


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

YakN00b said:


> I keep getting fools blast past at full tilt within 20 or 30m while waving hello. They seem to think that my shouting which they cant hear and gesticulations are me saying g"day


I carry two things in the Yak for just such occasions.
Mini Air Horn from Whitworths $12.99









If no response a quick follow up of . . . .









They don't seem to give me to much worry once step two is applied :twisted:


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

buff that air horn reminds me of the jackass crew hiding in the bushes and giving a blast everytime someone went to tee off


----------



## kiwipea (Jun 17, 2008)

This was a post from another forum I thought maybe fits this thread

On staying visible
Thought I'd relate a story from a workmate. I'll state upfront he's a responsible sort, not a drunken jackass.
Over the weekend he and his mate were heading out in their fizz boat to fish around Little Barrier. On the way they came very close to hitting two kayakers, simply because they were not visible in the conditions. This despite being in bright yellow kayaks and PFDs. The kayakers had no hi-vis hats or flags.
The conditions: moderate swell, hiding the kayaks, and low sun resulting in a lot of "yellow" on the water.

His conclusion: kayakers need to wear a range of colours to be visible. Also a high flag would be very helpful.

kp


----------



## kayakity-yak (May 31, 2007)

I had a close call from a boat that I could see the guys on it watching me for about 30 seconds! Not what your thinking though, it was one of those Skiff sailboats and I was watching him coming towards me, so I sped up in the hope that he'll pass behind me, but he kept comming straight at me. So I thought bugger it I'll stop. And I swear it was like they turned and kept straight at me. When they were in yelling distance, they shouted speed up! speed up! So I did and they passed behind me within about 5 meters. I just assumed it was bad luck and those things are like steering a shopping trolley, but can anyone clear that up?


----------



## YakN00b (Jun 9, 2008)

kiwipea said:


> This was a post from another forum I thought maybe fits this thread
> 
> On staying visible
> Thought I'd relate a story from a workmate. I'll state upfront he's a responsible sort, not a drunken jackass.
> ...


Can u see the colour of my kayak and shirt in my sig? I have a few in orange and lime green and bright blue plus these individuals saw me clearly cause they were greeting me as they flew past.
I think the petrol fumes have addled their brains so much they cant understand that a 4m craft with 200mm of freeboard is liable to do strange things in their wake, Plus all the rods poking out obviously cannot have lines in the water.


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

SharkNett said:


> Closest call I have had was a boaty in Botany Bay who stopped and yelled and appology for getting too close but in my opinion was well clear of me.


Thats a great read, thanks for the positive spin.


----------



## si75 (Feb 26, 2008)

Yeah I got a very near miss one lazy sunday morning just off Bradleys Head. I could see into the cab of a very highly powered cat bearing down on me gunning about 30 knots and the "skipper"(and I use the word in its loosest sense) was busy chatting to his mate behind him. Prick missed me by about 18 inches.

Fortunately this clown was very identifiable as his boat had the word "COASTGUARD" written on the side in massive letters. Wrote them a stern letter about 6 months ago but they havent bothered to reply yet - must be too busy I suppose...


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2009)

Actually, yes, I've had 3 near misses. One was with a windsurfer, who was oblivious to my existence. Another with a yacht in Jervis Bay (hence the orange kayak I started using there) and most recently, while playing frogger with boats going left and right in the Nerang river during the yak fishing tourney round 3. That was the most intimidated I've been in the yak for a while, and is one of the reasons I've been down on the Nerang river as a tourney venue ever since.


----------



## Asher (Feb 17, 2009)

Gday Pete, yean me and a mate were anchored about 25m apart on the OUTSIDE of the channel behind green. Next thing I hear the roar of twin prop cats from a massive game fishing boat come right in between us about 3 m a away. I let let the bloke in the game fishing boat know about it. I yelled out an expletive an hoped him and his boat meet a fiery death. Its only a matter of time before one of these bastards gets us Yakkers good.


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

Jetskis, my god the users must be the silliest clowns.

I was fishing outside of North Creek Ballina (in the richmond river), and was coming back into North Creek to go home, and as some might know that in big seas from the east (ish) come throught the bar and break at the entrance to north creek.

Well as i was negotiating this little break i heard this roar and boof as a jetski punched through the wave at speed and landed about 4m away from me... :shock: :shock:

he said he didnt see me, but i was wearing my usual yellow PFD and red wide brimmed hat (i doubt anybody cant see me with them on), then he took off again showering me with spray, so i got him back with a few more insulting words as i peddaled away.

some people have no respect or idea what their actions (excessive speed at close range, doing 'donuts', etc.) can have on small vessels like kayaks/canoes, one day its gonna lead to serious injury or even death.


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

> "i was wondering, has anyone been knocked off yet or had a very close miss?"


Yes Pete - I had a close miss this afternoon. Don't know it counts though - I was almost bowled over by stinkboat, when standing next to the yak on dry land.

http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=27484

Felt pretty safe once I was on the water.


----------



## deano199 (Nov 2, 2008)

I had a close call with a tinny out the front of margate beach a while ago.
It was after dark and as usual when i plan on being out after dark i have a dolphin torch.
I was anchored up, floating a pilly when this clown in one of those tournament boats comes screaming towards me (150HP Vmax on a little boat means a fair bit of power) I flashed my torch at him, no response. At this stage hes probably about 100M away, i flash it again (no response), soo i ready the heaviest sinker i have and flash the torch at him again this time pointing it straigt in his face. He was soo close i could the stupid smile on his face, then he turned leaving bugger all between me and him.
As he turned i 'pegged the sinker as hard as i could.

Seen the same guy the next day and paddled over and asked "Do you watch where your goin?"' to which he replied "Haha was that you last night?" I said "yes it was and wat where you thinkin" "dunno, was it you that threw a sinker at me?:, "yer, why? what did i hit?", [/color]"Have a look at my outboard", i paddled round instantly spotting the dent in his cowl, laughing and saying "geuss where even now, eh?" to which he replied "yeh spose we are and sorry about last night", i also apoligised and we parted ways.

I was honestly amazed this guy apoligized. And was very happy with the outcome.  I spose not all stink boaters are @rseholes  and he said hed now look out more for yakkers.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

kiwipea said:


> This was a post from another forum I thought maybe fits this thread
> 
> On staying visible
> 
> ...


Maybe I'm too cynical. Sounds like drivers saying "if only motorcycles were more visible. Say a bit wider, mabe longer and taller. Twin headlights maybe. Of course then they'd have 4 wheels and there would be no issue at all".

It's foolish to be on the water in low visibility without a light. Probably a head lamp should not be considered good enough. But, bright yak, hi viz PFD, bright light, then wtf?... Oh maybe I should simply accept it. Probably need a yak that is longer, wider, taller. Of course then I'll need an outboard. Yep, that'll make yakking fun.

dru


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Well , i can see a lot of blokes have not had the experiance of the Hacking Hoons in their tinneys , these kids have 25 and 30 hp motors on the back of a 10 -12 ft tinney with the idea of prop walking up the river with the nose of the boat almost verticle and 2 hoon kids sitting in the back trying to harrass everyone in sight especially kayakers , we are meat for them , and several guys have been hit , the last one of our guys hit was in last school holidays and his kayak was damaged and his paddle broken , but the kids didnt stop and screamed off laughing . Its a shame for them that there were club members on the bank with a mobile and called the water police who happened to be in The Hacking at the time and downriver , exit 2 hoon kids stage left


----------



## cruiser (Dec 19, 2007)

does a 40 ft plus fishing charter boat count ,it came very close ,close enough to bring on the brown dacks department :twisted: :twisted: since then i have installed a bright orange flag at the back of the yak and its one of the best moves i have done,not only do stinkers see me more clearly i seem to get more friendly waves as well ;-) cheers cruiser


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Its the biggest fear for me - thats why I'll try and now fish in 'quieter' water ways - In fact I cant stand being near other stink boats for that reason - generally we have decent tranquility at Cloey and the only hoons are the AKFFers I paddle out with - so the good sort !!


----------



## tomca (Dec 1, 2007)

Citycats in the Brisbane River have nearly collected me a couple of times. Doesn't matter if I'm along the bank near mangroves or out in the middle, wherever the channel isn't marked they gravitate towards me. 
And only one actual collision. Against my better judgement I went out on the Oz Day long weekend. I have just put my gear on the kayak and had it parked next to the Wello Point ramp. Was chatting to a bloke holding a tinnie, waiting for the skipper. Skipper arrives and deckie pushes out. Skipper puts motor in drive and guns the throttle over the top of my kayak still parked on the beach. Seriously WTF???


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

Josh reckons the off shore wind is the natural predator of the coastal kayak fisherman, but I think the stinkers might be on par for first place.

Only had the one close encounter. Dickhead on a Commodore sized party boat thought giving me a scare would give the crew a thrill. He changed course to gun it right up my arse and he didn't look like stopping. Obviously I gave him as much lip as my lungs could carry, but I reckon he came off looking like a tool. Was like a scene from a bad Rob Schneider movie.

There was some cheering from the pissed party on board, but I don't think the vibe was carried. Hope I'm right there, but if I ever meet him in a dark alley......

:twisted:


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

now we know what being a deer caught in the headlights feels like..you can see the car coming but can't get out of the way quick enough...

I guess all we can do is hope that the boat drivers are actually (1) looking where they are going and (2) competent enough to avoid you when they do finally spot you.

hey, I own/drive a stinkboat occasionally and there are occasions where you will have trouble seeing other boats, let alone guys on kayaks. best advice is to gravitate towards shallower water (ie out of harms way) and if you ARE in a channel/high traffic area then you really need to be on your guard and take evasive action as early as possible.

like varp, I had a boatful of heros coming at me flat out a few months ago - the guy driving was in his 40's (old enough to know better) but obviously hadn't outgrown his 'dickhead stage of life. Gunning it straight at me he veered off with about 15 metres to spare, nearly swamping me and racing off at 40 knots in a 8 knot zone while his mates all chuckled in the back.

What a hero...


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

What we all need is some of these - kind of like a 50 cal sling shot ! LETHAL !!! If not it will sink a boat if you hit the target - or even better the fuel tank - just like Bond - Live and Let Die !!!


----------



## deano199 (Nov 2, 2008)

Davey G said:


> now we know what being a deer caught in the headlights feels like..you can see the car coming but can't get out of the way quick enough...
> 
> I guess all we can do is hope that the boat drivers are actually (1) looking where they are going and (2) competent enough to avoid you when they do finally spot you.
> 
> ...


Yeah "what a hero" More like "what an idiot"
I dont get why soo many people actualy find it funny... Thats like one of us goin upto one of them when their swimmin and smackin em on the head with the paddle then taken off and havin all our mates sitten a few metres away laughin their heads off. Well equivilent anyway.


----------



## FishWhisperer (Mar 5, 2009)

wopfish said:


> What we all need is some of these - kind of like a 50 cal sling shot ! LETHAL !!! If not it will sink a boat if you hit the target - or even better the fuel tank - just like Bond - Live and Let Die !!!


I like this idea the best...If that doesn't work a flare sizzling past their ear might........

FW


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

If you wanted an alternative to the 50 cal sling shot you could always go for the 'time to have a word son' flare grappling gun. Fire it at the boats engine as he swerves to avoid you hold on tight and pull your self along as you water ski on your guts - as his motor dies you casually slip over the side for a quick word in his shell like.........


----------



## RangiRocks (Mar 19, 2009)

While many may be hoons lots aren't and just can't see you.

Minimum light on a pole and hi vis flag as well. As a stinky driver it's scary how many tinnies don't have lights at night and are invisible. On a yak often it's the "I can see him so he must be able to see me" syndrome. NOT TRUE
I am very yak sensitive but still miss em in poor light or swells

No good saying it's his fault if your back is broken


----------



## kayakity-yak (May 31, 2007)

Believe me, I'd love nothing more than to give these chuckleheads a smack in the gob with a .50 cal ball bearing, but I wouldn't seriously consider it an option. Hit the wrong wanker and he's likely to do more than just give you some wake. I would suggest if possible though, arming yourself with a camera (video would be better). Get some film and their rego off to the water police and with any luck they'll never pilot a boat again.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

kayakity-yak said:


> Believe me, I'd love nothing more than to give these chuckleheads a smack in the gob with a .50 cal ball bearing, but I wouldn't seriously consider it an option. Hit the wrong wanker and he's likely to do more than just give you some wake. I would suggest if possible though, arming yourself with a camera (video would be better). Get some film and their rego off to the water police and with any luck they'll never pilot a boat again.


of course you are right - I am guilty for finding the thread amuzing though. live and let live

dru


----------



## kayakity-yak (May 31, 2007)

Yeah I can see the funny side don't get me wrong. But a few years back I would have considered it a serious option. I have had first hand experience since then of inflaming a dangerous situation and it ain't pretty. Just hoping no one goes down the same path as me


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

If you would rather stay clear of the confrontation - could I recommend something for the weekend sir..............

For long range interceptions the sea dart would be my first recommendation followed by the close quarters phalanx system - guaranteed to leave you with a safe distance around your yak :twisted:


----------



## kayakity-yak (May 31, 2007)

Now you're talking! :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## cruiser (Dec 19, 2007)

just tell me i can buy one,legally of cource :twisted: :twisted: cheers cruiser


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

This thread goes well with this one viewtopic.php?f=18&t=27513


----------



## kayakity-yak (May 31, 2007)

Stuff your .50 cal ball bearing. How bout a .50 cal armour piercing incendiary round.

Wont generate as much heat as the gatling either ;-)


----------

